# Chariot Hängematte im CX



## sonnenschein812 (14. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Erstmal möchte ich mich vorstellen,bin neu hier!

Meine Family & Ich (4mal2Pedalstrampelnde Beine & 1Baby"nur"strampelnd) haben uns einen (von Bekannten abgekauften) Chariot CX1(2010) Fahrradanhänger/jogger gekauft. Hat uns bei anderen Bekannten überzeugt, für uns das richtige, auch frühzeitig das Baby schon ans radeln zu gewöhnen!

Hab mich jetzt mal bei euch angemeldet, weil mir mein Fahrrad-Händler und dessen Chariot Zubehörlieferant nicht weiter helfen können.

AAAlsooo(zum Thema)er besagte CX wurde mit einer Chariot-Hängematte (nicht die feste Weber Schale) bestückt, haben wir zum Glück geliehen bekommen.
Wir hatten unseren kleinen mit ca 3 Wochen plus Fußsäckchen aus der Autoschale in die Hängematte gepackt. 
War schon knapp, ging aber noch. Was machen Eltern mit großen Babys/Kindern?
 Unsrer ist mit 50cm und knapp 3Kilo eigentlich nicht sehr groß.

Jetzt ist er 11 Wochen und passt mit wärmenden Fußsäckchen nicht mehr in die Hängematte!

??Vielleicht bin ich zu blöd zum einbauen??

Naja, man zweifelt ja immer zuerst an sich selbst. Also mit Anhänger und Hängematte plus Baby zum Händler.

Fazit:
Ich war nicht zu doof zum einbauen!!!!
Ohh; DANKE !!!

Nach Telefonat vom Händler mit dem Zulieferer (der Händler hat gerade keinen von diesen Anhängern im Laden, da Winter ist),und dieser die Gurte im komplett langen Zustand gemessen hat, haben wir festgestellt das meiner auch keine kürzeren hat.   -?-?-?-

Und nun?

Ich lass meinen tollen, trotz gebraucht von Bekannten, immer noch sehr teuren, Anhänger in der Garage und warte bis unser Kleiner sitzen kann!?
Zu was hat der Hänger dann optional eine Baby Ausstattung? Hätte den dann erst nächstes Jahr kaufen und noch etwas sparen können!

   


Eigentlich sind die Hängematten ausgelegt bis ca 10 KILO !

Oder kann mir von euch irgendjemand einen Tip/Ratschlag geben,was ich nun tun kann.
Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Geschichte??

Bin wirklich dankbar für alle Tipps, was ich nun tun kann.
Ich hoffe, dass ich das ganze Problem einigermasen verständlich erklärt habe!

Danke schon mal an alle "Weiterhelfer" und "Antworter"

keep smiling


----------



## MaGi09 (10. Januar 2014)

sonnenschein812 schrieb:


> Der besagte CX wurde mit einer Chariot-Hängematte (nicht die feste Weber Schale) bestückt, haben wir zum Glück geliehen bekommen.
> Wir hatten unseren kleinen mit ca 3 Wochen plus Fußsäckchen aus der Autoschale in die Hängematte gepackt.
> War schon knapp, ging aber noch. Was machen Eltern mit großen Babys/Kindern?
> Unsrer ist mit 50cm und knapp 3Kilo eigentlich nicht sehr groß.
> ...



Hallo  Wahrscheinlich wurde dir mittlerweile anderweitig geholfen, trotzdem antworte ich mal:
Wir haben auch den Chariot CX2 mit Babyhängematte (gekauft Oktober 2013) und unsere kleine (jetzt ca. 62cm und 6 Kilo) passt da mit wärmendem Fußsack aus dem Kinderwagen problemlos rein. Wir haben allerdings auch die Länge der beiden Gurte fast ganz ausgereizt.
Zur Veranschaulichung (hab leider nur ohne den Fußsack ein Bild):





Also, falls du Fragen hast, einfach melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (11. Januar 2014)

MaGi09 schrieb:


> Hallo  Wahrscheinlich wurde dir mittlerweile anderweitig geholfen,
> ...



Vermutlich kann der Bursche mittlerweile sogar sitzen...


----------



## MaGi09 (11. Januar 2014)

killercouch schrieb:


> Vermutlich kann der Bursche mittlerweile sogar sitzen...


Oh stimmt, wir ham ja schon 2014


----------



## 4mate (11. Januar 2014)

> sonnenschein812 wurde zuletzt gesehen:
> 25. November 2012


----------



## manuel.haberlan (18. August 2015)

Hallo, ich grabe hier mal den Babyhängemattenbeitrag aus!
Ich habe mir einen neuen CX2 gekauft, benötige aber noch die Hängematte. Habe gelesen dass ab dem Modelljahr 2013 sich das Gurtsystem geändert hat und somit die Hängematten vor 2013 nicht in die neuen Modelle passen. Sagt mir zumindest der Fachhändler, der will mir natürlich auch ne neue für 85€  verkaufen.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit einer Hängematte vor 2013 mit einem Chariot nach 2013?


----------

